# I Got A New Bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

i got a new bunny for easter! my mom surprised me and my 6 yr old sister with a little baby bunny in a box! he;s soo cute! we named him Benjamin! 
here's some pics:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

he's got pretty blue eyes too!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looks great. I used to have a rabbit. died at like 7 years old.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

aww....
that's pretty old though


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

awwww!!!!!!!! that is soo adorable!!!! what a cutie!


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Lunch :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

noo... :x


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

awwww he's adorable!! and i love the name you gave him!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

hehe thanks!


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Just kidding


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dats won waskelly wabbet.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome! what a cutie!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute! I had a rabbit when I was young and I thought it was a boy but i gave it away and it had babies! Yikes, oh well it bite me all the time :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

lol...this morning mines doing this strange thing....he's like trying to dig inot my belly....he's standing on his back feet and scratching like crazy on me. dunno why :?:
he's being kinda rambuncsous. he's climbing all over my keyboard and desk. :roll:
:lol:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Ha!......you think thats strange........I learned about the Bunny "birds and bees" when I had my hand and forearm in his cage , and he perched himself on my arm, and then....well you can figure out the rest.......


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Cute! I had a rabbit when I was young


You are quite the ancient one at 19. :lol:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

your as old as you act - feel or young and free :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

lol...nice Mr Moby
:lol:


----------

